# Alpine JUBA



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Not mine!

Where does he find all of these clean amps??

Alpine 3545 Legendary Juba Rare Japan Old School Amplifier MINT !! | eBay


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Old Skewl said:


> Not mine!
> 
> Where does he find all of these clean amps??
> 
> Alpine 3545 Legendary Juba Rare Japan Old School Amplifier MINT !! | eBay


I just SHAT myself!


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

jizzed


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

He finds most of them locally through craigslist and has then fixed.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

and your point is..........


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

starboy869 said:


> and your point is..........


I was answering ryans question of where he finds all the amps. Nothing more than that, he finds them locally in need of repairs and has two different people that is able to fix them.
Pawn shops, craigslist, stereo shops exc..


----------



## slim142 (Aug 5, 2010)

THAT...AMP...IS...BEAUTIFUL


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

He goes to shops that are closing down and buy those items, demo and brand new. Many shops are start closing down because most cars have CD and MP3 player as standard equip and most cars have keyless entrance. So those shops are not doing well and dying. If you are willing to scour, you will find rare old school hiend equipment bnib.


----------



## The_Grimy_One (May 9, 2011)

Incredible amp, geeez.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Tnutt19 said:


> I was answering ryans question of where he finds all the amps. Nothing more than that, he finds them locally in need of repairs and has two different people that is able to fix them.
> Pawn shops, craigslist, stereo shops exc..


sorry I replying to fixes them, etc.,

sexy amp for sure


----------



## evildude88 (Aug 11, 2011)

ghettocowboy said:


> He goes to shops that are closing down and buy those items, demo and brand new. Many shops are start closing down because most cars have CD and MP3 player as standard equip and most cars have keyless entrance. So those shops are not doing well and dying. If you are willing to scour, you will find rare old school hiend equipment bnib.


This is incorrect. Businesses are thriving more than ever, because stereos put in at factory are terrible! Not only that the remote starters and alarm systems put in from factory suck - they almost always have no range, don't start the car and the fobs look lame anyways. I honestly can't tell you how many customers I get on a daily basis that tell me they are completely unsatisfied with their stock stereo or remote systems.


----------



## Ecar777 (Sep 7, 2011)

Good point about the crappy factory steros, good to see a post from a fellow edmontonian......:laugh:


----------



## dualmono21 (Oct 3, 2009)

they are incredible amps , heard one a long time ago and loved it , have allways wanted one since


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

Good amp in great shape. But I think at $1300 is a bit too hight for this amp. Just my opinion


----------

